# MVT - Mercantile Investment Company



## ZAP (23 February 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on the IPO India Equity Fund (ASX code INE) 

Trading on ASX Commences:            23 March 2007


----------



## watsonc (23 February 2007)

*Re: India Equities Fund IPO*

Well India is supposed to be another China story! It is a massive country, with a huge economy. China's Hungry Dragon could turn into a 'Hungry Snake Charmer' and move to India! lol

I believe investors should start to look towards India.


----------



## Halba (23 February 2007)

*Re: INE - India Equities Fund IPO*

Start? India is up 40% last yr (mkt). It looks very expensive and I doubt theres much in the kitty.


----------



## Halba (23 February 2007)

*Re: INE - India Equities Fund IPO*

I guess all the easy gains have been made. India is not without risk and is yrs behind China. There is a lot of poor ppl in India.


----------



## gordon2007 (23 March 2007)

*India Equities Fund*

Has anyone seen the IPO for the Indian equities fund? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Albi (25 July 2010)

*Re: INE - India Equities Fund*

Has any one on earth holding this stock. It has fallen almost 150%. I am not currently holding it, but watching since a month.


----------

